# front legs?



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

just a concern here, what is the posability of him bowing since hi brother obviously has some bowing and elbowing out? do they look alright and is there a way to prevent issues such as diet, vitamins to ensure healthier bone growth at this age? he is 6 months old and entering that gawky stage. we donot go for walks, we play fetch though and some times flirtpole (as a very special treat) he is now fed Orijen and gets fruit treats (apples, banana's, blue berries once a week and he also gets flaxseed oil due to me not trusting fish oil)

and the photo isnt the best angle or lighting but it is cold and Bogart is a priss.

Pictures:










His Brother (the reason why I worry)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It's genetic, his brothers legs are bow legged and elbow out, do you have a ped or are these rescues? Your pup looks fine but what is the protein level in his food?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

the protein changes depending on which type of orijen your feeding im assuming the puppy formula which is 40% protein. You can help some amoung of bowing by keeping the dog inshape and not obesse the extra weight on some of the dogs makes a small problemalot worse but alot of it is genetic so bowing is possible. what do the paretns look like ? any pictures?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I do have a ped (he is just a pet and I got him for free. I believe he is scatterbred.. I think? but I donot mind. he is a good companion):
Virtualpedigree

the protein is Orijen Puppy Protein which is I thought was 30? but I just looked it up and it says Protein 42.0%!!!!!
I do have Lamb taste of the wild I am mixing it with. Just switched them over so he has higher % of his last kibble mixed in with the newer. Should I put him back on Totw until he matures? 42% seems really high for a 6 month old puppy..guess it helps to read the protein instead of buying thinking it is better.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

mine do very well on orijen always have , however my male grew very quickly so we did end up mixing half orijen with 1/2 of some lower protein food and switched him over to the adult orijen around 8 months. it depends on the dog IMO.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG that is WAY too high for a pup. When they protein is that high you can run into growth issues like knuckling over. IMO No dogs should have kibble higher than 30% you start to run into problems with the higher protein foods. I know many will say they do not have issues but newer research shows the higher protein foods put extra strain on the kidneys and other organs. I will have to see if I can dig up that thread where we talked about this.

gaff dogs can be really over done and so can the york and ruffian dogs. that bad front looks genetic basied on some of the bullier dogs in the ped. And I say bullier not bully dogs, you can see some of that front in some of the dogs in the ped so be happy your dog seems not to have that. Your dog looks fine in the font and he is cute


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I wanted to Switch to Orijen for Riley since she burns her food so fast with TOTW I struggled keeping weight on her last summer and I donot want a repeat this summer. So I went ahead and switched them and the mutt pup over to it aswell.. however if the Protein is too high for Bogart I donot want to risk anything..especially when it comes to my dogs and their joints


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OMG that is WAY too high for a pup. When they protein is that high you can run into growth issues like knuckling over. IMO No dogs should have kibble higher than 30% you start to run into problems with the higher protein foods. I know many will say they do not have issues but newer research shows the higher protein foods put extra strain on the kidneys and other organs. I will have to see if I can dig up that thread where we talked about this.
> 
> gaff dogs can be really over done and so can the york and ruffian dogs. that bad front looks genetic basied on some of the bullier dogs in the ped. And I say bullier not bully dogs, you can see some of that front in some of the dogs in the ped so be happy your dog seems not to have that. Your dog looks fine in the font and he is cute


:goodpost:
I was thinking the same thing.That's alot of protein for a pup.Also I think I remember reading somewhere that if a dog is not too terribly active then they do not need a high amount of protein either.Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> OMG that is WAY too high for a pup. When they protein is that high you can run into growth issues like knuckling over. IMO No dogs should have kibble higher than 30% you start to run into problems with the higher protein foods. I know many will say they do not have issues but newer research shows the higher protein foods put extra strain on the kidneys and other organs. I will have to see if I can dig up that thread where we talked about this.
> 
> gaff dogs can be really over done and so can the york and ruffian dogs. that bad front looks genetic basied on some of the bullier dogs in the ped. And I say bullier not bully dogs, you can see some of that front in some of the dogs in the ped so be happy your dog seems not to have that. Your dog looks fine in the font and he is cute


Thanks Lisa! I will keep him on the Lamb Totw for the time being and hopefully by a year I could switch him to Orijen like the girls.
and that wasn't the first thing I worried about when I seen the dogs in his Ped either. LOL! honestly thought ATAXIA when i seen some of the names so in mid Febuary we are getting him tested for Ataxia to be on the safe side.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

What about for an adult dog? For Kane, lol. He's on Orijen 6 fish which has 38% protein. This is the first I heard about too much protein being bad?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

IMO I would not feed a dog over 30% protien adult or puppy.

If Riley is too skinny up the fat in her diet not the protein, I learned that on this forum last year is to give them a scoop lard to the food. It puts weight on the dogs I give a scoop of lard twice a day when I feed and you would be amazed on how the they start to gain weight.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

where would I get lard from? never bought that kinda stuff. LOL!


----------

